# my first child was born today at 6:17pm!



## mls26cwru (Mar 14, 2013)

took them to a friend who is a jeweler who melted down my powder for me... sorry, I was too excited to put a reference object in the picture


----------



## Palladium (Mar 14, 2013)

Congratulations !


----------



## Platdigger (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## jeneje (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice work congrats. 
Ken


----------



## RoboSteveo (Mar 15, 2013)

Congrats, Looks good!


----------



## joem (Mar 15, 2013)

yay, a bouncing baby blob.
You should name it Joem


----------

